# الأقسام العامة > المنتدى التربوي و التعليم > ملتقى أولياء الأمور >  من افضل؟ شويفات؟ الانصار؟ الابداع العلمي؟

## seniora

السلام عليكم اخواتي
قرأت عن الفرق بين المنهاج البريطاني و الأمريكي لكني محتارة شو الأنسب لطفل بيدخل الصف الأول؟؟
محتارة بين ثلاث مدارس بالشارقة:
- الشويفات
- الانصار الدولية
- الابداع العلمي (البريطانية مش الامريكية)
اتمنى تساعدوني بايجابيات و سلبيات كل وحدة فيهم
محتاجين تجارب واقعية بالذات اللي اولادهم في هالمدارس

تذكروا هالموضوع بيفيد الجميع
في امان الله

المزيد من آخر المواضيع من نفس القسم:

طريقة تقليل وقت مشاهدة الطفل للتلفزيون... 
افكار لقضاء اجازة صيف ممتعة للاطفال 
افضل مشروبات مفيده للاطفال 
كل ما تحتاجين لمعرفته عن تربية الطفل في عمر... 
نصائح لتشجيع الطفل على تناول الطعام الصحي 
تقرير عن اسباب واعراض وطرق علاج اضطراب القلق... 
طريقة التعامل مع عصبية الاطفال بذكاء 
نصائح للامهات لتجهيز الطفل للذهاب للحضانة... 
نصائح للاباء للتعبير عن حبهم لأبنائهم 
افضل طرق تشجيع الطفل على المذاكرة والتركيز

----------


## seniora

الله يسامحكم !!!
معقووول ما حد عنده خبرة مع هالمدارس !!

----------


## LadyinSilk

انا بعد محتاجه معلومات عن هالمدارس لاني بدخل بنتي السنه اليايه ان شاء الله 
وبعد محتاره بين المنهاج البريطاني والامريكي 
حد قال لي لا تضغطين على بنتج بالبريطاني وحد يقول البريطاني افضل 

اللي عندها تجربه تفيدنا يزاها الله خير 

وصاحبة الموضوع اختي seniora اذا حصلتي اي معلومه تواصلي معاي على الخاص يزاج الله خير

----------


## rahel

هلا اختي انصحج بالشويفات لانه مافي واجبات بس وقت الامتحانات انتي تدرسينهم اما الابداع ضغط يعني واجبات وامتحانات والانصار نفس الشي اعيالي بالانصار والله اههلك فالبدايه مابتحسين بس بعدين كلا صعب والطالب اتحسين مايستوعب بعد الرابع انه محد بساعده واخر شي ادفع للمدرسه وادفع مدرسين لاني ماعرف افهم وصعب واحس اني ندمت اني دخلتهم خاص يعني كي جي وبعدين حكومه احسن هذا رايي واسفه عالاطاله  :16:

----------


## مونتاج

للرفع

----------


## طيف الغربة

رفع رفع

----------


## hamoudmam

الي اعرفه انه الشويفات مدرسات الانجليزي كلهم اجانب يعني الطلبة يتعلمون اللغة من اهلها و هدا شئ جيد و من الصف الثاني مدرس الانجليزي غير عن مدرس العلوم و غير عن مدرس لرياضيات بس بيظل الي يدرسون الانجليزي اجانب بكل المراحل بس مدرسين العلوم و الرياضيات عرب بس يدرسون بالانجليزي طبعا هالمواد يعني الطلبة يظلوا يتعلمون الانجليزي من مدرسين اللغة الانجليزية هي لغتهم الام . و الشويفات مدرسة عالمية و عندهم فروع بامريكا و بريطانيا و غيرهم من الدول ، و منهجهم أمريكي.
بالنسبة للانصار التقيت ويا حرمة عيالها يدرسون بهالمدرسة قالت لي يركزون عالعربي و الدين اكثر من الانجليزي و مدرسين الانجليزي من جنسيات مختلفة منهم الهنود و الباكستان ، و منهجهم بريطاني.
بالنسبة للابداع العلمي الصراحة كل ما سالت عن هالمدرسة احصل مديح و مدرسينهم كلهم مسلمين حتى الاجانب مسلمين و مسلمات و عندهم منهج بريطاني و هالسنة اسسوا فرع ثاني بمنهج امريكي 
انتي زوري هالمدارس و اساليهم كل الاسئلة الي في خاطرج و اطلبي تشوفي الصفوف و انتي مارة عالصفوف بتشوفين المدرسات و قارني ما بين المدارس و صلي استخارة و الله يوفقج في اختيار المدرسة الي فيها خير لعيالج

----------


## seniora

تسلمون خواتي على الردود الله يبارك فيكم 
لما رحت هالمدارس ما سمحولنا نشوف الصفوف لان فيها حصص 
معقول الشويفات امريكي اختي ؟؟
كنت اسمع انه مخلط امريكي بريطاني
ان شالله تشاركنا عضوة اولادها فيها و تعطينا معلومات زيادة عنها

----------


## .Noura.

الانصار زحمه زحمه و يحفظونهم وايد 
الابداع حميتي تمدحها وكنت مقدمه بنتي بس سجلتها في الويس قرين وسويت طاف لهم 
الشويفات اهلي طالعات منها يذمنها

----------


## .Noura.

الابداع رحت اشوف بس مال الكي جي ون حبيت الالوان و الالعاب وجذي لكن كدراسه حميتي تمدحها في شي وتذمها في شي بس ماقدر اقولج لان ولدها كي جي

----------


## seniora

الشويفات امريكي و لا بريطاني؟

----------


## seniora

الابداع العلمي القسم البريطاني و الامريكي بصراحة روعة و جو محبب للاطفال
لكني متشجعة للشويفات لسمعتها القوية

----------


## ام راشـد

الشويفات منهجها سابيس وهو انهم ماخذين افضل شي من المنهج الامريكي والبريطاني عشان شذه المنهج قوي

----------


## خذني بالهداوه

عيالي في الابداع من 8 سنين ما عليها كلام ما شاء الله يعلمونهم الانجليزي و العربي في جو اسلامي .. و عن الضبط و الربط ما شاء الله ما عليهم كلام ..

و عيالي الي في الابداع الامريكيه هاي اول سنه لهم .. احسهم مثل البريطاني في كل شي و حتى الدراسه قويه و الحمد لله ..

----------


## hamoudmam

> تسلمون خواتي على الردود الله يبارك فيكم 
> لما رحت هالمدارس ما سمحولنا نشوف الصفوف لان فيها حصص 
> معقول الشويفات امريكي اختي ؟؟
> كنت اسمع انه مخلط امريكي بريطاني
> ان شالله تشاركنا عضوة اولادها فيها و تعطينا معلومات زيادة عنها


انا سرت لهالمدارس و عادي سمحوا لي ادش اشوف الصفوف و كان عندهم حصص حاولي مرة ثانية وياهم و إن شاء الله بيخلونج .
بالنسبة للمنهج بالشويفات ممكن تتصلي عليهم و يقولون لج بالتلفون و نتأكد كلنا .

----------


## seniora

اتصلت على الشويفات ثلاث مرات و طفشوني 
على طووول بيحطوني عالهولد وما حد بيرد 
المرة الثالثة قدرت اسالهم عن التسجيل والمقابلات قالولي احنا بنتصل في شهر اربعة
ونسيت اسال عن المنهاج

----------


## hamoudmam

انا اتصلوا فيني الشويفات بخصوص بنتي كي جي و حددوا لي موعد بس للأسف بنتي مرضت و ما وديتها .

----------


## seniora

الله يشفيها و يعافيها يا رب

----------


## hamoudmam

> الله يشفيها و يعافيها يا رب


آمين 

مشكورة اختي .

----------


## أم أريج

بنتي وولدي في الابداع العلمي والحمد لله المدرسة روعة وسنة عن سنة الاحظ انهم يطورون المدرسة ويدخلون احسن وافضل الأساليب والوسائل التعليمية
الشويفام ما انصحك فيها، اعرف مدرسة كانت اتدرس فيها وطلعت منها لأن اسلوبهم قديم، يعني صح المنهج قوي لكن الأسلوب قديم يعتمد على ضغط الطالب وحشو رأسه بالمعلومات.... وهالأسلوب ما ينفع مع هذا الجيل

----------


## ام راشـد

الشويفات منهج خاص ماخوذ افضل شي من المنهج الامريكي والبريطاني واسم المنهج SABIS

----------


## دبلوماسية M

الشويفات ممتازة و بالذات حق التأسيس انصحج فيها و بالتوفيق

----------


## طيبة الكويتية

بتكلم عن الشويفات و الابداع لاني رحت للثنتين بنفسي قبل لا اسجل عيالي. 
الابداع, لما رحت لهم قبل سبع سنين تقريبا حبيت الفصول مالت الكي جي و منطقة اللعب. لكن لما سألت عن المناهج المدرسه راوتني اوراق مصوره و قالت هذا اللي ماشين عليه. ارد و اقول هالكلام قبل سبع سنين.
الشويفات, رحت و شفت الصفوف و طلبت اشوف الكتب, ودوني المخزن و شفا كتب كي جي 1. جد شي يهبل. لانه تحسين عندهم منهج ثابت ماشين عليه مو بس اوراق و ممكن تضيع و تتغير بين دقيقه و الثانية.
و بالنهايه اخترت لعيالي الشويفات, حبيت انها مدرسة قديمه اكثر من 100 سنه يعني ما يقعدون يجربون على عيالنا كل يوم و الثاني منهج يديد او يغيروون المدرسين كل جم شهر و بالنهايه الطالب ما يستفيد شي. مافيه واجبات بالمدرسه نفس باجي المدارس بحكم انه يومهم طويل و يخلصون الساعه 3.10 يعني كل شي هناك يسوونه, يرجعون البيت يلعبون. لما يوصلون جريد 1 فيه امتحانات شهريه. بجريد 5 اشوي النظام يختلف لانه بيكون عندهم امتحانات اسبوعيه قصيره و فيه الفاينل عاد لكل كورس. 
منهجهم دامج بين البريطاني و الامريكي و اسمه سابيس
و الحمدلله عيالي حدهم مرتاحين بالمدرسه, الكبير في جريد 5 و الصغير في جريد 4. 
اي استفسار عن الشويفات انا حاضره و بالخدمه

----------


## شما الهاجري

الابداع العلمي

----------


## شما الهاجري

ألشويفات الكل يمدحها
حتى مدرسة الكمال الأمريكية شهادتهم معتمده

----------

